# Becoming a Verified Provider



## Nick

*EDITED: *By MannDude on July 28th, 2013.

Hi,

We've recently updated the way our VPS Offers and Other Offers boards work.  To become a verified provider, you are now required to complete a short application that will be reviewed by our team.  If your application is successful, we will change your user group and you will be able to post in the main VPS Offers forum which is viewable to both guests and members. If your application is not successful, it is likely because it did not meet the requirements below, and you will only be able to post offers in the non-verified forum that is only viewable by members logged in.

Feel free to PM anyone on staff if you have any questions.

*Application: *http://vpsboard.com/verified/index.html

*Guidelines : *You will not be approved if you do not meet these requirements!


Must be a registered business (Example: An LLC, S-Corp, etc) that is able to be verified with your state or local government.
If not meeting the requirement above, business must be providing services for at least one year. Having a domain older than 1 year does not equal business existing for one year. We will look for your first VPS offers and archived versions of your website to make this decision if you've been in business for one year or not.

Keep in mind that meeting the requirements above does not imply that you will without a doubt become a Verified Provider. If you've got a history of deadpooling, scamming, or a shady past we may not grant you the Verified Provider group.

Thank you.


----------

